# Rat's eye is bleeding (not porifrin) URGENT



## everythingpetrats (Jun 19, 2008)

My rat seemed to have gotten in to a fight with one of my other girls and her eye is bleeding and a small bite puffy.
I am not available to go to a vet at the moment but I called one up and they said for the time being keep 
it clean is there anything else I can do over the counter. She doesn't seem worried but I am.
is it possible she scratched to hard cause she is not scared of the other rats which when I witness a rare fight they are scared of each other plus. She continuously is scratching at it


----------



## everythingpetrats (Jun 19, 2008)

anyone


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Is the blood actually coming from the eyeball itself or the area (skin) around the eye?

Eye injuries can be particularily nasty .. especially if infection settles in.


----------



## everythingpetrats (Jun 19, 2008)

it looks like the lower lid so to say around the eye but not the eye itself I don't htink


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well that's something. If it's just around the eye and you can't get to the vets .. you best bet is like that vet said and just keep it clean. If it's close to the eyeball you can get saline eyedrops which should help keep it clean, if you think it may be safe to do so you can clean the area with a warm saline solution. You'll have to monitor closely for infection but rat-healing power should hopefully heal it quickly.

Can you actually see the cut that is causing the bleeding? Is it large or just a wee scratch? Is it still bleeding?


----------



## everythingpetrats (Jun 19, 2008)

I can't see a scratch but there is like a scab like thing where I described except more around the eye. yes it is still bleeding she is cleaning it and so am I


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Is it a signigicant bleed? It may be worthwhile trying to apply a bit of pressure if you can to stop it (I wouldn't press directly onto the eye though)


----------



## everythingpetrats (Jun 19, 2008)

Maybe that thing is the scratch. It doesn't look like the eye itself is damaged


----------



## everythingpetrats (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah definitly it is not the eye more of the eyelidish


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Keep it clean, you can use eye ointment on it if you feel its warranted, but it will likely heal on its own.

This injury of Lottie's healed just fine. If its not bleeding insanely I often let them bleed since its the body's way of flushing out bad stuff from the wound as well.


----------



## everythingpetrats (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah it's not like that but now she is fine everything is clear and she isn't bleeding so thanks for everyones help


----------

